

Facebook Credits Could Have Been Bigger Than Bitcoin. Four Reasons Why. - peter123
http://hunterwalk.com/2013/12/05/facebook-credits-could-have-been-bigger-than-bitcoin-four-reasons-why/

======
maaku
s/facebook/eBay/ s/credits/PayPal/

And yet bitcoin offers something unique and different no centralized payment
protocol can match.

